# BYU, those sons a *******. Grrrrrr



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

For the first time in my life, I was rooting for those guys. I watched them beat San Diego, and then the lose tonight. :x I was hoping to see they end up #1 in the nation. Well I learned my lesson, and will never go for those sons of motherless goats again! :evil: Man what's the deal with Utah basketball teams playing down to their opponents. I know New Mexico is good and Junk but they should have won.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: BYU, those sons a b!tches. Grrrrrr*

BYU had no energy, Jimmer looked drained from the start. I think the hype went to his/their heads. Being the talk of the nation, being in SI, having the huge win over SDSU, took a toll. Hopefully this will get them back to reality and they will be better now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: BYU, those sons a b!tches. Grrrrrr*

NM just has their ticket; that is 3 straight losses to NM...the only thing worse than the offense was the defense.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: BYU, those sons a b!tches. Grrrrrr*

Well to their credit, the utes at there best always had a hard time with NM too.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: BYU, those sons a b!tches. Grrrrrr*



fixed blade said:


> Well to their credit, the utes at there best always had a hard time with NM too.


The utes have a basketball team? :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: BYU, those sons a b!tches. Grrrrrr*



proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Well to their credit, the utes at there best always had a hard time with NM too.
> ...


No, not anymore. But they used to have a good program. This was a bit after the pumas had a good football program.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When the Y fields a team that has more than one player that can score they might go some where. Jimmer had a off game so were was the rest of the players at? Somebody else needs to pick up the slack when your main player goes flat and the Y doesn't have that.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> When the Y fields a team that has more than one player that can score they might go some where. Jimmer had a off game so were was the rest of the players at? Somebody else needs to pick up the slack when your main player goes flat and the Y doesn't have that.


So when is 32 points an off day? Jimmer needs SOME help, he still scored above his average so by definition he had a better than average night. The really good teams in the country will take note of this game, they will need other players to pick up the slack cause Jimmer isn't always going to go for 40+ every night. BTW, 15th straight for the Aggies.  8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

BYU beat SDSU twice last year. Both teams are basically the same this year. I don't know why people were picking the Aztecs. 
On the other hand, New Mexico beat BYU both times last year. See the trend? 

Jimmer's line: 32 points (67% from three point land with 6 bombs made on nine tries), 7 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals. What an incredible stat line! He did miss a couple of free throws there at the end, but this game wasn't lost on what Jimmer didn't do.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The Pitt has always been a tough place for visiting teams, and Saturday's game demonstrated it. 

Jimmer is a great player, but basketball is still a team game. One of the dangers of having a dominating player is that a team can become too one dimensional and therefore predictable. Jimmer has the scoring thing down pat, but sometimes the best offensive move is a pass. I dunno, but I'm betting his scoring average would be down between 5 and 10 points if he was playing on a Stew Morrill coached team.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> I dunno, but I'm betting his scoring average would be down between 5 and 10 points if he was playing on a Stew Morrill coached team.


Maybe, but so what? What makes you think Stew's system is far superior to the one Jimmer is in now? BYU is likely to get a 4 or 4 seed in the NCAA, when was the last time BYU received such a high seed? When has BYU basketball received this much publicity and national attention?

Would BYU be 22-0 if Jimmer scored 5-10 points less a game? I highly doubt it, they just as likely would be 16-4. When you have a unique player of the caliber of Jimmer, why would you not take full advantage of it? When a program gets such a player, I think gearing the team around him is the ONLY sensible thing to do.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Just speculating on how Jimmer would do under a different coach and a different style of play Pro....that's all. BYU's record and ranking speaks for itself and Jimmer is obviously a good fit in their system. I'm happy for both of them.....and a little envious Jimmer's not an Aggie.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Stew's system is a sound system. They win a lot of ball games, no matter what players he has. I wish he would schedule a few tougher teams early as the Aggies typically don't play well once they hit the big tourney, even though they are very capable of doing so. I agree that Jimmer probably wouldn't be scoring quite so much in that type of system. USU has had great scorers in the past, that I think could have scored more had they been more free to do so, but I don't think the team would have won any more games. (probably fewer). 

I disagree that Fredette doesn't have any helpers either. The BYU squad has a bunch of really great players, some of whom are very capable of stepping up and scoring 20 plus points any night against any team. They just had a bad game, thats bound to happen when you play upwards of 30 games in a season. After they beat SDSU I thought they were in for at least a 2 seed, but we'll see. I hope they do well, but I hope the Aggies do better!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

When are the rankings released? Monday?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

New Mexico just proved that a 3 pointer is a 3 pointer even if your toes are just behind the line. Jimmer bombs still count as three, but the biggest factor in their loss is NO DEFENSE! Open threes from the corner all night long for Lobos. Reminded me of the Spazz mentality--if they want to shoot from out there then they can live and die by it--well NM lived by it and it paid off. 

National media still claims they are a good team 20-2 record is still good but as always I don't see BYU doing welll in the NCAA tourney or in the MWC tourney. Still fun to watch a one man--bombs away!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

College hoops is REALLY a game of runs, and when you get two teams marginally close in talent, the team with the run late in the 2nd half comes out on top. That 13 point lead BYU had disappeared in about 5 possessions. Jimmer missed, and the Lobos made the wide open threes. And when a home team in a hostile place like The Pit gets a run at that point in the game, that's it. Which is what BYU does in the MC to other teams. The loss to NM won't kill them. 

Interesting read on ESPN on the Player of the Year race. The writer there points out that BYUs opponents really only have to guard Jimmer. The other players are nice college players, but teams can and do focus all attention on Jimmer. New Mexico won that game in the first half - driving at Jimmer on every possession, and you could see the impact late in the 2nd half when his shots started hitting the front of the rim. Cougs will be all right though. And so will Jimmer. He's really good, and really fun to watch. Just enjoy the ride while it lasts.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

BYU has some adequate role players- Jimmer showed up as usual they did not- emotionally drained- whatever the reason they didn't play well enough to win- yes it was the at the Pit. USU isn't a #22 team and neither is BYU.
too many teams in the east that are quick of feet and 9 deep. On the 26th SDSU will probably win at home fairly convincingly. Take the emotion out of it


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The more I think of it, the real problem is that fixed jinxed them by cheering for them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> The more I think of it, the real problem is that fixed jinxed them by cheering for them.


DAHB! :evil:

Even with the loss to New Mexico, the Cougars move up to #8 in the polls.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > The more I think of it, the real problem is that fixed jinxed them by cheering for them.
> ...


It helps that nearly 2/3's of the top 25 teams lost and their win over No. 4 SDSU. I think it is cool seeing them do so well, the latest bracketology has them projected at a 2 seed with SDSU. Not too shabby.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> the latest bracketology has them projected at a 2 seed with SDSU. Not too shabby.


The realist in me makes me think that is a bit optimistic...especially with being eliminated from half of the brackets due to no Sunday play, but maybe at the top of the seeding it is not as big of a factor??


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > the latest bracketology has them projected at a 2 seed with SDSU. Not too shabby.
> ...


The reality is SDSU and BYU will more than likely play two more times this year so either both will drop, or one will stay high and the other will drop more.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> The more I think of it, the real problem is that fixed jinxed them by cheering for them.


Good call, I've been cheering for the Cubs for about 27 years, and look how well that's worked for me?

Anyone have any big bets on the superbowl this weekend? Give me half and I'll cheer for the other team. :mrgreen:


----------

